# 4/25 Abn Brigade



## tomahawk6 (27 Apr 2006)

The 4/25 Abn Brigade in Alaska is on its first brigade size exercise.

http://www.usarak.army.mil/main/BrigadeTraining.htm


----------



## Sherwood4459 (30 Apr 2006)

Why is a Airborne Brigade drawing it's name from the 25th Infantry Division and not from the 82nd or one of the other former Airborne Divsions?


----------



## MikeL (30 Apr 2006)

Because this Airborne Brigade is in the 25th Infantry Division(Light) and is not part of the 82nd Airborne Division in Ft Bragg, NC or the 173rd Airborne Brigade in Italy.

Should be a good ex for them; hope it goes well.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Apr 2006)

They are deploying to the sand box later this year.


----------



## Sherwood4459 (1 May 2006)

>>Because this Airborne Brigade is in the 25th Infantry Division(Light) and is not part of the 82nd Airborne Division in Ft Bragg, NC or the 173rd Airborne Brigade in Italy. <<

I realize the brigade is part of the 25th but Why?.  The http://www.army.mil site state, “While Brigade Combat Teams will retain the lineage of division-based structure, they are not permanently assigned to a particular headquarters.”  My question is since this brigade is up in Alaska and 25th’s other five brigades are spread out from Hawaii to Kansas, How much contact does this brigade with have with division HQ and it’s sister brigades?  Is there some purpose in the 25th Division having six brigades? With the US Army move to a brigade-centric force, are some of these brigades part of the division in name only and really operating independently?    

If this airborne brigade doesn’t have much contact and the name was just picked because the brigade needed a division lineage why was the 25th ID picked and not a Airborne Division?  

Anyway just curious about the naming, the important thing is getting up to speed and them having Good Luck on their deployment.  God Speed to them.


----------



## MikeL (1 May 2006)

1st Brigade(Stryker BCT) is in Ft Lewis and 4th BCT(ABN) is in Fort Richardson. The other brigades and smaller units in the 25th LID are in Schofield Barracks in Hawaii. I dunno where you got Kansas, etc from.

I assume the US Army wanted to have another Airborne unit, and have it based out west. So, they wanted the 25th ID(L) to have it, since they are the largest LID out west(AFAIK). Theres also the 172nd Infantry Brigade(Seperate) in Alaska, but obviously, you can't give them a Brigade, since thats the size of the unit, I think they have their own Airborne Battalion though.


Anyways, theres a lot(most/all?) of non Airborne Divisions with small Airborne units with in it, ie LRSDs, etc.


----------



## Sherwood4459 (1 May 2006)

>>1st Brigade(Stryker BCT) is in Ft Lewis and 4th BCT(ABN) is in Fort Richardson. The other brigades and smaller units in the 25th LID are in Schofield Barracks in Hawaii. I dunno where you got Kansas, etc from.<<


http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/agency/army/25id-6bde.htm


----------



## Jungle (1 May 2006)

So, a part of the Div is in Alaska, and the rest is in Hawaï...  ^-^
How do they get guys to go to Alaska  ???
I can imagine the career manager:
"All right kid, here's the deal; you can go Airborne in Alaska... or you can ride in a Stryker in Hawaï. So kid, what's it gonna be ??"  8)


----------



## MikeL (1 May 2006)

Sherwood4459 said:
			
		

> >>1st Brigade(Stryker BCT) is in Ft Lewis and 4th BCT(ABN) is in Fort Richardson. The other brigades and smaller units in the 25th LID are in Schofield Barracks in Hawaii. I dunno where you got Kansas, etc from.<<
> 
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/agency/army/25id-6bde.htm



Ah, didn't know about that unit. But it technically is a 25th ID(L)  unit, but technically not since its going to be transfered to 1st ID when they arrive back on that base. Also, that brigade isn't listed on the 25th ID(L) website; weird.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 May 2006)

The Army is getting away from a division oriented structure to a brigade oriented one. These brigades are modular. Ft Lewis had a brigade from the 2ID and 25ID both Stryker brigades. Currently the 1/25 is deploying to Germany where it will be reflagged as the 2 Cavalry Regiment. The 2d Cav Reg now at Lewis will reflag as part of 2ID. Kind of confusing so here is a visual for everyone.

http://www.army.mil/modularforces/map.htm


----------

